# Poodle Cut



## skelton (Jul 17, 2007)

hey i just brought a new little guy he is 3 mnths old i have gave him a cut with my clippers and he hates the tail cut! i feel so bad he run's around then sits and bites his "butt" and yelps does this always happen when you give poodles a cut?? [/ATTACH]

does anyone have pictures of their poodle cuts?.my older toy poodle female dosent do what my little guy does when she gets her cut!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> hey i just brought a new little guy he is 3 mnths old i have gave him a cut with my clippers and he hates the tail cut! i feel so bad he run's around then sits and bites his "butt" and yelps does this always happen when you give poodles a cut??


 I would assume that the blade wasn't hot when you shaved the base of the tail, since you have experience with your female Poodle. Some Poodles are very sensitive by the anal opening, and cannot tolerate a close shave. Try scissoring there, and see if that helps. Also, maybe his anal glands are full . . .?



> my older toy poodle female dosent do what my little guy does when she gets her cut!


It may be that he hasn't been groomed on a regular basis so he's not used to it, and/or has had at least one "bad" experience, so he's stressed by the process. You'll have to teach him that getting groomed is a good thing, and give lots of positive reinforcement with treats, and attention. I have Standard Poodles, both of whom amaze me by their willingness to allow me to do with them what I will! LOL Even so, when I'm shaving the underside of the tail base of my male, and the shaft, he turns his head and gives me "The Look!" LOL Relax, I tell him. Guess he's just reminding me to be careful! LOL


----------



## doggiegroomer (Jul 18, 2007)

Three month old puppies need to be taught their grooming manners. How to stand still, no biting allowed, etc. Where were you trying to do this, in your lap or on a table? Try putting him on a grooming table, if you have one, or on top of the washer. That gets him off the floor, which is "his" territory, and out of your lap, which means getting petted, played with, feed treats, etc. No matter how hard he protests, keep on what you are doing. Trust me, no matter what he thinks, you are NOT hurting him! If you give up and let him have his way, then the next time you try to shave his rear end hes going to think "well, last time, i complained a little bit and she gave up. So thats all I have to do again". Dogs are like toddlers, you give them an inch, they take it a mile. 

When I adopted my mini poodle mix from the shelter, I had to teach her her grooming manners, she had NONE. Now, she just about falls asleep when I am scissoring on her. I will admit that having to retrain her on how to act on the table wasn't that hard for me, since I am a professional groomer. I added some pictures of what I did on Valentines Day for her haircut. The first pic is a before shot, with about 8 MONTHS of hairgrowth on her. The second one is the after one.


----------



## Janelle (Jul 29, 2007)

doggiegroomer said:


> Three month old puppies need to be taught their grooming manners. How to stand still, no biting allowed, etc. Where were you trying to do this, in your lap or on a table? Try putting him on a grooming table, if you have one, or on top of the washer. That gets him off the floor, which is "his" territory, and out of your lap, which means getting petted, played with, feed treats, etc. No matter how hard he protests, keep on what you are doing. Trust me, no matter what he thinks, you are NOT hurting him! If you give up and let him have his way, then the next time you try to shave his rear end hes going to think "well, last time, i complained a little bit and she gave up. So thats all I have to do again". Dogs are like toddlers, you give them an inch, they take it a mile.
> 
> 
> 
> oh wow i though i had never posted on this board yet and this looks excatly like what my response would have been I guess great groomers think alike


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Riley just has the puppy cut but this time I had to have his legs shaved down and therefore we didn't do his feet because he is going thru his coat change---he is due for his next grooming in about two weeks. Riley hates to have his legs and feet done but everytime he is getting better because we started the grooming process at 4 months of age after he received all his immunizations.


----------



## PoodleKisses (Aug 7, 2007)

Here is a picture of my Mini who I'm trying to get her to grow out for the next grooming show. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v306/itsme1017/Lexi44.jpg http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v306/itsme1017/Lexi11.jpg She was cut down pretty short from the breeder back in April, but this is the type of "puppy cut" most clients want when they come into my shop. Be very careful around the rear end area, this is a very sensitive area, especially for poodles. Also like the last 2 groomers said, they need to be taught their manners. I REFUSE to give a puppy a full haircut the first or sometimes the second time they comes in. I work them up to that point. You want their grooming exp. to be a good one, after all poodles have to be groomed all their life!


----------



## ShihtzuBeauty (Aug 11, 2007)

Grooming manners ahh that would be nice. Mine didn't read that manual. Although I have to say my latest baby, Choco is the best on the table but when he's had enough he's done, he lays down, Flat!


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Here is Riley's poodle cut which I believe is the Puppy Cut


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

If I had a poodle, I would want it cut like Riley. Not too Foo Foo. He is a very nice looking dog.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks Inga, I drive over an hour to get to the groomer spend the day out by her and then drive an hour home, it is an all day event which leaves me exhausted but obviously well worth it!!


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

I also agree if I had a poodle I would want him to look like Riley. He's a stunning poodle. 

I groom my dogs myself and friends dogs, pictures attached in a minute. I've learned you have to be extremely careful when doing sanitary shaves and around the tail. If the clippers are too hot you can give them razor burn. Its a delicate process that shouldn't try and be rushed. I would just take it slow, maybe run the clippers all over him to get him used to it. Poodles especially need to be groomed because their hair can become out of control and unruly. Your dog should eventually be comfortable with you touching all over his body.

Here are some pictures of my chinese crested powderpuff Amaya whom I groom. The first one is her face the the last three are her body. She is a powderpuff but I keep her shaved like a hairless most of the time. If you knew my dog you would understand.


----------



## Mad4Dogs (Jul 31, 2007)

*Beautiful Poodle*



Ginny01OT said:


> Here is Riley's poodle cut which I believe is the Puppy Cut


*Beautiful dog Ginny01OT.How old is he again ??? Sadie hates her legs and feet messed with also but is getting better as well. I see Riley's feet have a nice blend of gray on his feet. Sadie is getting gray on her back hind legs on the inside. How did you get his tail to be very poofy and long? Is his tail short or long? Sadie's tail is short but not a stump. ttyl *


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Beautiful Poodle*

Thanks so much everyone for your wonderful compliments

Amaya is a beautiful dog, I wish I could groom Riley but I just don't have the skill or talent that you apparently have.

Mad4dogs: Riley is going to be 14 months old on August 18th. At the vet about two weeks ago he was 53.8 pounds. The groomer does his tail that way--some poodles tails are cropped shorter than others, depending on the breeder. Riley's tail is on the longer side as are all from his breeder--it is his little feather duster. Riley is definitely getting lighter but if he will turn all grey, like his mom was, is yet to be seen--that can take up to three years and if he doesn't then he will have that phantom poodle look--either way, I don't care.


----------



## mellotune (Mar 11, 2007)

doggiegroomer / PoodleKisses / Ginny01OT... You guys have beautiful poodles! How do you keep their hair nice and straight? Mine looks like that after a bath (blow dry), but it never lasts. The next day, her hair will start to curl again. Thanks.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Riely's hair will also start to curl again. In a few weeks I will take a picture of him (before his next grooming) so you can see the difference. Most importantly, we have to work on keeping the mats out---I use one end of a scissor and go vertically thru the mat--I also comb him and then brush him


----------



## PoodleKisses (Aug 7, 2007)

I brush and comb Lexi everyday, since I use her in the competition ring she has to be kept up 100% I can't stand that curly curly look on a poodle, I guess b/c of being a groomer I'm just picky that way lol


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Lexi looks like a real beauty--how old is she?


----------



## PoodleKisses (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks! She is 5, she will turn 6 January 31st. I have only had her for a few months now, she came from one of the top podle breeders in the country. A friend of mine who got all 5 of his poodles (2 standards, 2 mini's & a toy) from her, told her I was intrested in getting one. I didnt want to go through the puppy stage, I wanted a retired champion or an older dog she had and wanted to place for whatever reason. She is so picky about who she places her retired champions with that I was worried I wouldnt get one from her. Well anyway she and her husband are retired and were traveling around the country with their dogs and happened to be in our area, they are from California so my friend had us meet and since I'm a groomer she was a little bit more relaxed about her process and let me have her. She finished in the show ring at 14 months old, and did speciality for a while and was done showing at 2 1/2. She was never bred (we plan on breeding her in October) and like I said I use her in grooming show. We have a show Sat. She is so good, I love her to death, she is awesome with my kids, my cats, she coms to work with me everyday and sits all day at my table. I'm so happy with her!

Here's her latest pictures, please dont mind the mess in the bedroom, I came home from work and she had decided she was going to help me seperate my clothes I guess and took all of them out of the hamper lol 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v306/itsme1017/8-14-07001.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v306/itsme1017/8-14-07008.jpg


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I Love Her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mellotune (Mar 11, 2007)

Here is mine. We just went to the groomer today. I wonder how long can we keep her hair straight this time. What brush do you use? I brushed her too but I never manage to keep her hair straight, maybe it's the brush...


----------



## DivaDog (Jun 10, 2007)

Mellotune hope you dont mind but I sorted it so people can see the pic - well I dont know if no one else couldnt or if it was just me but I can definately see her now in my post - hope thats ok - she is beautiful by the way very pretty.


----------

